# Change in weather making things worse



## Drew1800 (Aug 5, 2014)

I was feeling better until the weather suddenly turned much cooler and overcast. It gave me that uncomfortable feeling of being in a bad dream that I can't wake up from. Does anyone else experience this? Is there any way to counteract it? I remember it happening back in April too, when the weather starting getting warmer. I tried keeping busy with things but the feeling keeps coming back.


----------



## mkeshish (Nov 26, 2011)

I feel the same. I had been having a good stretch of feeling "normal" and the past couple days have been a bit downhill. I've also found myself very tired, and the oversleep always adds to my dp/dr as well. It is so discouraging after feeling better to feel this way.


----------



## rodenhiser (Jan 24, 2013)

Personally, I've found that the weather can have a big roll in how you feel with DP/DR. I've yet to find a way to combat it, other than to keep on your regular routine, and try not to let it bother you.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

There's such a thing as Seasonal Affective Disorder; simply put, it's when you get tired and sad during gloomy days. The reason that you may be feeling like this is because of a lack of exposure to light. When you are exposed to light, you are getting increased levels of Melatonin and Serotonin - both of these regulate sleeping habits, appetite, and mood. Here are some general symptoms that people experience when suffering from Seasonal Affective Disorder:


Increased Appetite. 
Increased Sleep.
Irritability, sadness, and anxiety.
Heavy lead feelings in appendages.

If you're curious about treatment, then you're in luck!

*Light Therapy*



> Light therapy using a device that gives off bright, white light is considered the best form of treatment for SAD at this time. In Fall 1998, a group of 13 Canadian specialists issued a set of professional consensus guidelines for the treatment of SAD. Among their conclusions:
> 
> 
> The starting "dose" for light therapy using a fluorescent light box is 10,000 lux for 30 minutes a day.
> ...


You can search up 2,500 / 10,000 lamps rather easily, but I'll put up both here so you can see the price range. You may be able to get them cheaper, but as far as I know, 2,500 is the cheapest of the two.



> Lightphoria 10,000 Lux Energy Light Lamp.
> 
> Verilux Happylight 2,500 Lux Energy Light Desk Lamp.


Like I said, you could probably get them cheaper somewhere, but I just gave you some search results so that you could see what I was referencing in the post. Hope this helps!


----------



## Drew1800 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input. Perhaps if I get some lights and keep up a routine I can lift my spirits up. Interesting though that one of the possible side effects of light therapy is agitation.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I firmly believe that lack of proper sunlight has had a huge effect on my DP and mood over the years..On bright sunny days I practically feel revitalised and invigorated..On grey gloomy overcast days I feel lethargic lonely and isolated..Basically on grey days my depression kicks in big time and I fail to function properly..here in Ireland we get alot of grey days and it's no coincidence that we have the highest suicide rate in Europe..SAD is very real for alot of people..Summer is ending now and I can already feel my mood lower as the dark grey winter days set in..


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

I find that the weather affects how I feel but I'm the opposite to you guys.

I actually prefer cold, rainy days.

I do like the Sun now and then but I find on hot sunny days everything seems to look more surreal.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Wanting to withdraw during cold rainy weather is a normal response that gets exaggerated in people who are sensitive to that mood.

Prime example being how many people sleep to rain tracks.

For me, I always feel more cozy and motivated when it's cloudy or, even better raining.

Rainy dawns are my favorite thing ever, best sleep I get out of any days in the year.

It feels good just thinking about it ~!


----------

